# The Leftovers



## Kylara (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone watching this?

Part way through the Pilot episode - it is interesting - 2% of the world's population just disappeared and you rejoin those left behind after a year (3 I think?) or so later. 

Anyway, it has some nice music and wondered if I was the only one watching 

Also episode 2 has the best name ever - Penguin One, Us Zero


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2014)

Rejoice, for you are not alone!

I agree with you on the music - the piece they chose for the theme tune is particularly wonderful (Max Richter - November. It's from an early album of his, and it looks like they got him to score the series).

I watched the first series as it aired in the US, and I have to admit that I'm not at all sure what I think of it. It's bleak, and takes itself very seriously, but I couldn't stop watching. Some characters are awful, and others, like Chief Garvey (Justin Theroux) and Nora Durst, are fascinating.

Definitely something different.


----------



## Jesse412 (Sep 21, 2014)

Some episodes were better than others like the Christopher Eccleston episode was fantastic.  The Carrie Coon episode made me like the Nora Durst character and the season finale was really intense.  Definitely looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 18, 2016)

After being highly recommended by some well known TV critics, I sat down to watch the first season of this show over the weekend. As a single guy, a ten episode binge-fest is easily accomplished in a weekend!

I must say that this show has quickly rose into my top five favorite shows of all time! Yes, that's saying something. I watch a lot of TV more than I care to admit, and no show has quite made me scream, "What the f*ck?" at the TV screen so many times. Also I mumble "Oh sh*t," too many times to count while watching this mind-f*ck.

While a lot of people would find it odd and frustrating that the central plot of the show is NOT to figure out what happened to the departed, this show deals with the loss and how people try to get back to normal. Though IMHO, they aren't trying too hard.  I like that much better and I got it right away, most will not and would give up on it. This is a show you seek out. I know I would have a hard time trying to find people to recommend it to. I have heard of people who tried to watch this show a couple of times and they couldn't get into it, even when others were urging them on with the high expectations of the incredible second season, of which I have NOT even started yet. I can't even begin to imagine where they can go from here.

Getting rid of trying to answer the big questions, causes a heck of a lot more drama and leaves a lot more room to focus on character development. Of course, all the crazy things that happen helps with that too! There are definitely elements of Breaking Bad in this particularly the music and the imagery. Though, I couldn't find any references to back this up. I just find chilling similarities. The WTF moments definitely echo Lost and the drama echoes that of The Wire. It's the perfect storm for me.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 23, 2016)

I finished watching season 2 last weekend. That is how long it took me to digest this show. I'm still not so sure how I feel about season 2. I liked it, but I think the reviews of season 2 from people who have watched it in the past caused me to have very high expectations for this. I liked season 1 better because I can honestly say I haven't seen anything like it before on Television and I rank Mr. Robot, The Wire, and Breaking Bad among my top five favorite TV Shows of all time! I just wasn't expecting the mind-f*ck that Season 1 was. Then Season 2 seemed to bring everything down to Earth a little bit more... 

That's not to say it was bad. In fact, it was superb! The best part of season 2 was getting to know the town of Miracle and the fights between good and evil that were subtly implanted all throughout the season especially with Christopher Eccleston's character. The mythology on the show is still right up there with season 1 and Garvey curing himself of crazy was the single greatest episode of the series.  

Yet too, at the end of season 2 I can't help but wonder exactly what the Guilty Remnant know about what happened to the departed. They clearly know something more than the rest of the people do. They hang around judging people and they have charts full of information on seemingly everyone. They are master planners and they seem to have the ability to track certain events or at least be able to make it seem to others like they are controlling them. Which makes me wonder if they actually are the ones causing all this. I wouldn't put it past them, because how the heck would they know what would happen to the lake when they were recruiting the girls in order to pretend to blow up the bridge??? 

I think the Guilty Remnant is behind whatever happened. They showed that they are masters at making people disappear and they didn't have a presence in Jarden before Kevin Garvey showed up. So they are both connected to each other in some way as well. I sort of hate that we won't ever really know what happened to them, because it can go a lot of different directions based on more clues. 

That's my review of this show. Please check it out, because this thread's life is sad...


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 17, 2017)

Season 3 premiered tonight on HBO. I'm still reeling from this first episode of the last season. So let me get back to you and I will write a review tomorrow.


----------

